# Allergies



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

How come a person can tolerate one particular dog but not a different breed? We have a schnauzer that my DIL can tolerate but not the Jack Russell? We just spent the $ to have the JR spayed so I hate have to get rid off her. Jim and I are fine with them both.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've heard of that. Luckily we don't seem to have any critter allergies. 

Maybe daughter luvs you so much she can do something so that you don't have to rehome the little girl. 

Hubs is going to have to do something about his allergy if he wants to keep hanging in the woods. He'll end up blind because of his stubbornness otherwise,


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's not good, Robin! My youngest DIL will be moving her practice to Dallas in a few months and the other one doesn't live here and they don't visit very often. My daughter doesn't seem to have a problem so far. We all are reacting to the heavy cedar pollen this year. I don't plan on rehoming unless there's no other option.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So she's moving out in a few months? I would not rehome the dog if she's going to move. She will just have to take a pill.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, well he's not convinced that when his eye starts glowing after spending hours in the woods that he is allergic to the pine pollen. He's in total denial. 

I consider myself fortunate that none of the family has ever been allergic to the critters. I'm afraid I'd choose critters.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They don't live with me, Seminole, they own their own home. We babysit and have them over occasionally for a meal. Gramps has been having symptoms of allergies, too, but the cedar pollen is over the roof! I have had them since Thanksgiving, but they are gone now, so it's not the dog. I'm hoping that as the cedars quit "blooming" that thi gs will clear up. The cedars are rusty looking because of the pollen. The DIL that is moving has gotten worse. She even got to the point she couldn't keep her own dogs inside because of the allergies. She takes an allergy pill and nasal spray daily. I suggested allergy shots but I'm just a nurse..... She's the doctor...what can I say? It has to be her idea for her to do them...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In other words, Mom doesn't always know what's best? How wrong she is, Mom's know from experience not just books.

The say the climate change has us all suffering more since the pollen is so much more abundant. I, fortunately, have good instincts on what is best for me when treating my allergies or just about anything else. Can't say the same for the hubs which reminds me, he blows off information about his medical condition because it's coming from me and not a doc about the way your daughter is doing to you.

Prime example, when his eyes first started I gave him the drops I use for dry eye. He whined said the artificial tears were making it worse. After seeing the ophthalmologist he brings home his RX drugs and a bunch of samples. Oh boy the samples made his eyes feel so much better. When I saw them I asked him how many kinds of dumb was he, they're the exact same drops you said made your eyes feel worse that I gave him.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Good morning, Robin! You're up early! I am getting ready for work in a little bit. We're doing cataracts today.
It's my daughter in law not my daughter. My hubby is the same way! We recently had a similar episode where I told him exactly the same thing the dr did. I asked him the same question and all he could say is "I just thought...." I'm a reasonably smart person!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was an LPN for 23 yrs.Saw some stupid doctors and very egotistical doctors who didn't listen to the nurses,they knew the patient better-ignoring the fact I spent 40 hours a week with these people and the doctors "looked"at them for 2 min.every few months.People call to seek advice,but like you Nanny,ignored my advice and usually got the same treatment I suggested from their doctor.I tell people I don't nurse anymore.As for allergies,I am allergic to animals and other seasonal things.I have 5 dusty birds and a dog who sheds constantly.I love my animals-just blow my nose constantly and if it's too annoying I take a pill-problem solved!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> Good morning, Robin! You're up early! I am getting ready for work in a little bit. We're doing cataracts today.
> It's my daughter in law not my daughter. My hubby is the same way! We recently had a similar episode where I told him exactly the same thing the dr did. I asked him the same question and all he could say is "I just thought...." I'm a reasonably smart person!


I have to watch mine. He'll latch on to a single thing the doc says but ignores the but inside it. He did it today, again.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Men are funny creatures and I've come to the conclusion they're little boys in grown up bodies.Me,I married a perpetual 3 yo.He has hissies,don't pick up after himself(I found dirty boxers in the fridge-really!),makes messes and leaves it for me,etc.I don't know how he survived all those years without me!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh my, in the fridge? ?!! We have had a few "discussions " over 42 years. I guess they worked, we still live, eat, and sleep in the same house!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I still do the "what were you thinking?" thing. Oh wait, you weren't.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Men are funny creatures and I've come to the conclusion they're little boys in grown up bodies.Me,I married a perpetual 3 yo.He has hissies,don't pick up after himself(I found dirty boxers in the fridge-really!),makes messes and leaves it for me,etc.I don't know how he survived all those years without me!


That's the great part about being a man. We get bigger but we never really grow up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Funny the hubs will point out the lack of someone else's common sense. I guess I need to start carrying around a mirror.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Men are funny creatures and I've come to the conclusion they're little boys in grown up bodies.Me,I married a perpetual 3 yo.He has hissies,don't pick up after himself(I found dirty boxers in the fridge-really!),makes messes and leaves it for me,etc.I don't know how he survived all those years without me!


Are you sure you're not an enabler?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

No,not an enabler.Just fighting a battle I'm not going to win.I gave up on some things long ago,wasn't worth arguing about.Some things I can't let go,like dirty boxers in the fridge or Pine Sol in the freezer(I looked for a few days for that).Sometimes you have to put your foot down and when it comes to the kitchen area and food, you can't be too clean or too careful-except when you want to clean it but can't find the disinfectant.


----------

